
Blockchain, explained - lainon
http://mitsloan.mit.edu/newsroom/articles/blockchain-explained/
======
eternalban
"An MIT Expert":
[http://www.catalini.com/about/](http://www.catalini.com/about/)

He is not a technologist. His expertise is likely limited to the ability to
spin a narrative within the economic ideological framework he supports.

